# Trigger job



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

What all is actually done when doing a trigger job? From what I've been reading it appears that it's just polishing the sear...also, who does this around here? If its only polishing the sear I can do it my self but if it's more than that I would like to have a smith do it..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

There is much more to a trigger job than just polishing, there are different parts to be replaced, fitting the gun to the shooter, not somthing that the average guy should take on. I have two pistols that have been reworked one has a 3.5lb trigger, one has a 3lb trigger, this cannot be accomplished with just a buffing wheel. Polishing is a small part of a bigger process. Pm mongoose45 on here he is a gunsmith that is more than capable of doing what you want the right way. He has my Springfield .45 now reworking the internals. What are you wanting to improve the trigger on? Just curious...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Depending upon the firearm, most of the time its just polishing sear surfaces. The only tools you need are a polishing stone and you may be able to get by with only Brasso, Flitz or even steel wool.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

what area are you in.terry marsh in walnut hill is very good.he has done all mine.pm me if you would like his number


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I was always told that one should never have a dremel in the same room with a gun unless you are an experienced gunsmith. There was a time I wish I would have heeded that advice.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> What all is actually done when doing a trigger job?


Well, that is entirely dependent upon what gun you want worked on and what you want to get from the trigger job? 

A Remington 700 is different from a CZ, is different from a Glock, is different from a 1911, is different from a Browning citori, is different from an AR15, so on and so on and so on.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> What are you wanting to improve the trigger on? Just curious...


It has a lot of creep to it, also has a very heavy pull. It's a very inexpensive rife (mossberg maverick 3006) but it seems to to be well built with the exception of the worn finish and low end trigger..I think if I get those 2 things corrected, should be a nice hunting rifle


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Also, area doesn't really matter, I'm all over for work anyway


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

cain said:


> what area are you in.terry marsh in walnut hill is very good.he has done all mine.pm me if you would like his number


I may do that later when I get ready, thanks..any idea on roundabout prices?


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

*Call*

Terry Marsh in walnut hill 850.327.6487 he can take care of that. And if you decided to let him do the work, make sure to drop it off or pick it up late afternoon time and see the deer last time we went he had about 50 feeding its pretty cool to see! Curt


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

price depends on gun but usually 65 to 90 is gonna be close


----------

